# Accessing employee info after being let go



## lilyofthevalley (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I was unfortunately let go from Target, but my store was in horrendous shape so I feel mentally better now, so I'm not too upset. Anyways, since I no longer have a steady job, I'm applying for food stamps and they need proof of my income for the last 4 weeks. I just now tried to log into Workday to get my paystubs but it says I'm locked out of my account. I don't feel comfortable calling my store and telling them I'm applying for government assistance. Is there anyway I can access my paystubs without involving my store? Also, what happens to my unused PTO? I had about 6-7 hours left that I was planning on using. Thank you.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 28, 2020)

They can get that information from Theworknumber.com.  Target's employer number is 12250.  They will also need your ssn.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 28, 2020)

Unless you’re in a state that requires PTO pay out, you lose it sadly.


----------



## lilyofthevalley (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you all for your help! I believe my state isn't required to pay out, unfortunately. But I appreciate the website info!


----------



## Coqui (Feb 28, 2020)

Good luck to you! Hope everything works out.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 28, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## lilyofthevalley (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you all <3 same to you in your endeavors!


----------

